# TiVo to DTA adapter IR cable ( IR Blaster Alternative )



## Halo1961 (Jan 4, 2011)

Try using a direct connect cable from the series 2 Tivo to control you DTA or cable box instead of the IR Blasters...

This cable has an IC chip inside to do the communications.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/320569858390


----------



## Soapm (May 9, 2007)

*Not compatible with the following cable equipment: DCT2244*

This is what I have 3 of from the cable company.


----------

